# Exterior lights, all LED, for use all the time......



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I drive my car with exterior lights on at all times (for safety reasons). 

I leave the headlamp switch in the "on" position in my Prius. The lights do switch off automatically when I open my door to exit the shut down vehicle. I replaced all exterior bulbs (except headlamps) with LED equivalents many years ago.

A frequent writer in the Toronto Star Wheels section (whose anti ev rants make my blood boil) has suggested automakers eliminate the exterior lamp switch so that all exterior lamps are on all the time.

Does the Model S have all LED exterior bulbs?

How much of an energy hit does one expect if all the exterior lights are left on for all driving scenarios? 

Thoughts? 

Cheers


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Negligible. Even my Leaf, with a small 24kWh battery, sees a very small drain from lights.

I think driving around with lights on during the daytime adds nothing to safety. But I hate the vehicles that keep their high beams on as DRLs (at lower wattage, supposedly). I think they make things less safe, because I have trouble looking at them and around them (from the glare). I don't have a problem with regular headlights though, so keep on trucking. 

If it's a gloomy, overcast day, but not dark enough to require headlights to see, I'll turn on my parking lights.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Negligible. Even my Leaf, with a small 24kWh battery, sees a very small drain from lights.


Awesome. 


garsh said:


> I think driving around with lights on during the daytime adds nothing to safety.


This is very dated, but you may find it interesting reading: http://www.ibiblio.org/rdu/DRLs/studies.htm


garsh said:


> But I hate the vehicles that keep their high beams on as DRLs (at lower wattage, supposedly). I think they make things less safe, because I have trouble looking at them and around them (from the glare).


100% agree. Also, folks "pretending" to have actual HIDs with those made in China drop-in HID bulbs that are not shuttered like the real thing.....they just blind the heck out of me...


garsh said:


> If it's a gloomy, overcast day, but not dark enough to require headlights to see, I'll turn on my parking lights.


IIRC, up here in Ontario, Daytime Running Lights (DLRs) are mandatory. The problem I see all the time on the 400 series highways is at dusk....folks are still driving with only their DLRs on, and with no side or rear markers, they become a driving hazard as they are invisible from the rear.

I guess if DRLs included the side and rear lamps also being on, then I wouldn't feel the need for the whole headlamp system on all the time.

Since the Tesla is very software dependent, perhaps the headlamp system options can include DRLs with side and rear markers included.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the link to the studies, Mike!


----------

